# FireFox crash after upgrade KDE to new version



## mfaridi (May 18, 2010)

I delete old KDE and Install New version of KDE from scratch   and everything is OK , but I do not know why after that my Firefox Crash : for example when I want close one TAB , all tab close and Firefox close and I have to run it again .
I deinstall and reinstall Firefox , but I have this problem still


----------



## mfaridi (May 18, 2010)

Hello I need help


----------



## phoenix (May 18, 2010)

Which version of Firefox?

Have you tried renaming the .mozilla folder to reset your preferences?

Have you tried removing plugins from .mozilla/plugins to see if one of them is corrupt?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2010)

Just in:

http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...1005181417.o4IEHVlB042672@repoman.freebsd.org


```
- Fix crash when closing tab after recent cairo update
- Bump PORTREVISION
```


----------



## mfaridi (May 18, 2010)

Do I have to change to Firefox 3.6 ?
but I like Firefox35 , but I see in internet some addon dost not work good with Firefox36


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2010)

Where on that page does it say Firefox 3.6? You'll just have to wait for the port to be updated.


----------



## mfaridi (May 19, 2010)

After Update port tree and install new firefox 35 , problem solve and firefox work good and dose not crash again , it was cairo error


----------

